# Strangers with Coffee



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was walking through Wells (Somerset) and luckily spotted Strangers with Coffee in St Cuthbert Street.

Excellent espresso and super refreshing chilled cold brew. I warmly recommend it if you are in the area.

Many thanks to Ivan for the chat and the coffee, made with passion.


----------

